# Fifteen Years Later



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I had an uncle that died fifteen years ago. I got a lot of his things, as he only had daughters and my aunt was going to dumpster all of it. There was a Coleman Sportster stove in the mix. I found it on a back shelf in my shop. It had been there since he died. It felt full of gas. I lit it, and it burned and burned until all the gas was gone. Worked fine. Also were a lot of Bic lighters. He worked for the gas company and checked octane a lot, so maybe that is why he had them. Plus he cut pipelines so maybe for fire starting. All those Bics worked fine. Also around that time I had fuel problems in my truck, because there was a soda bottle with gasoline in it, and it had the nasty stuff I got out of my tank. So, the bottles kept that gas just fine. Any other handy information of instances like this? I can't be here all the time, busy time of the year. I will be checking back though. Yesterday I completed a construction project by 11 am, went and laid a 1000 ft phone line by the highway, relieved my dad cutting hay at 3pm and cut until just after 10 last night, so that is how most of my days are. But, I will be back here as often as possible.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well you picked up a few good items, and they worked, I'd say that's a big plus for the collection. My dad is a minister, so I will be lucky to get a manual typewriter. Best of luck.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you. I was mainly intending to get across that these items were dormant for fifteen years and still operated fine. So, if maybe they were put away in storage, these items or items of this type will be good for prep. I have more junk than I can shake a stick at, but I do like coming across something I can use, as we all do, I imagine.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Actual proof that this stuff works after 15 years is great, especially if no special storage precautions were taken thanks for posting your results :beercheer:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I've not used white gas for over 40 years so I can't really say if this is what happened but white gas is basic and has no additives that I've heard about so it's possible that the reason your stove ran on that old fuel is that it was resistant to the problems that vehicle fuels have with varnishing.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Another thing that probably helps white gas is that it is kept in sealed containers


----------

